# iPod nano 3G plus reconnu par iTunes



## Billgrumeau (8 Août 2010)

Bonsoir

Ma fille a branché son iPod nano 3G sur un PC pour le recharger en vacances. L'iPod n'apparaissait pas (où elle n'a pas su comment le voir sur Windows ?), bref elle l'a débranché sans l'éjecter. Depuis, d'une part toute sa musique a disparue, mais surtout il n'apparaît plus dans iTunes sur notre Mac (sous Tiger) mais apparaît comme un volume externe dans le Finder.
La réinitialisation ne résout pas le problème. L'appareil n'apparaissant pas dans iTunes, on ne peut pas le restaurer. J'ai aussi essayé de le passer en mode "disque externe" mais ça ne change rien.
Je n'ose pas le reformater avec Utilitaire de disque.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée ?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Gwen (9 Août 2010)

N'hésite pas, reformate-le avec utilitaire de disque, ça ne peut pas lui faire de mal et il y a dû avoir une mauvaise manipulation sous Windows.


----------



## Billgrumeau (9 Août 2010)

Merci de ta réponse, mais si je le reformate, iTunes va-t-il le reconnaître s'il n'y a plus de système sur l'iPod ?


----------



## Gwen (9 Août 2010)

Oui, il va le reconnaitre et restaurera le système justement.


----------



## Billgrumeau (9 Août 2010)

Merci, ça a marché. 
En effet l'iPod s'affichait dans _Utilitaire de disque_ comme "formaté PC".


----------

